# INFP Sexuality.



## ForsakenMe

Please, no graphic stories. There are some underage minors lurking around here. (Yes, I care.) :happy:

What is your...
*Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)*
*What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)*
*Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?*


I think people would assume we're usually just regular, normal heterosexual who loves to have vanilla sex. :crazy: I think not and we should prove everyone wrong. Go! (Will give my answer in a minute.)


----------



## pretty.Odd

Sexual Orientation? Bisexual

What type of sex do you like? Sweet vanilla sex FTW!

Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences? Yeah pretty much. My environment makes it really awkward to be anything other than straight.

Also nice mood


----------



## Memphisto

Straight.
Sweet and tender is nice....but so is hot an passionate....I like a little fire.....
Nope, not hiding in any closets.


----------



## ForsakenMe

*Sexual Orientation?* I'm not sure anymore. But, I largely prefer guys so, I suppose hetero.
*Type Of Sex?* BDSM. I'm a sub. (And maybe, sometimes, vanilla sex...)
*In the closet?* The BDSM thing, yes.


----------



## pretty.Odd

This is a really random thought but if you hide in closets, is it possible to find Narnia if you stay there long enough?


----------



## ForsakenMe

pretty.Odd said:


> This is a really random thought but if you hide in closets, is it possible to find Narnia if you stay there long enough?


If you take acid, maybe.


----------



## Memphisto

pretty.Odd said:


> This is a really random thought but if you hide in closets, is it possible to find Narnia if you stay there long enough?


I hope so!!! I soo want to go to Narnia...


----------



## rowingineden

ForsakenMe said:


> Please, no graphic stories. There are some underage minors lurking around here. (Yes, I care.) :happy:
> 
> What is your...
> *Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)*
> *What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)*
> *Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?*
> 
> 
> I think people would assume we're usually just regular, normal heterosexual who loves to have vanilla sex. :crazy: I think not and we should prove everyone wrong. Go! (Will give my answer in a minute.)


*Orientation:* I prefer women, but I have some interest in menfolk, and I love other genderqueer peeps like myself. So, you could well call me pansexual or whatever, too.
*Type of sex:* I've only had one type :crazy: my ex was crazy vanilla, to the point where she had to make sure things went exactly the same every damn time. It sucked. I want to at least *try *pretty much everything.
*Closeted or not:* Not even remotely. I was raised to be open about sexuality, and it took some time for me to get comfortable with that, but I'm pretty much there now.


----------



## Krelian

Sexual orientation: Heterosexual. I should say though that I have felt a very close, almost intimate passion for men that I particularly admire. I don’t want to build a romantic relationship with them though, and I’m not really interested in someone sexually if it isn’t also part of a long term romantic commitment. Also, women have nicer boobs.

What type of Sex do you like: Sweet and sentimental is the nicest, but I do kind of like the excitement and implied abuse in a BDSM. Ultimately though I think I’d take a freak out if I thought I might actually be hurting someone. I do like to go the extremes in my personality though, indulge in the things we don’t indulge in normally. It really is more about the simulation than anything else. Above all, role-playing is the best, and anything where I get to put on my robe and wizard hat is certainly a plus. 

Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences: I don’t know if in the closet is the right word. It really just comes down to the fact that I’m only sexually interested in people that I really care about and so far I haven’t build up many of those kinds of relationships. If I was in a relationship with something that mattered to me, it would probably be something that I would try to explore.


----------



## Krelian

pretty.Odd said:


> This is a really random thought but if you hide in closets, is it possible to find Narnia if you stay there long enough?


That's kind of what happens when INFP's date each other.


----------



## Roze

*Sexual Orientation? * Straight.

*What type of sex do you like?* Uhhhh...sex, period. Pretty much anything...passionate Vanilla sex is hot. Hardcore sex...I'll do it in a heartbeat. I LOVE IT ALL -shot-

*Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?* Yeah...in most cases it's in my closet...unless you're someone that I really feel comfortable in opening up in. Besides me being a perv, and joking about it, you won't get much out of me.


----------



## ForsakenMe

I should have asked this (dammit), but, what is your greatest sexual fantasy? Could be anything, no matter how controversial. (Well, kids, dead people, and animals would be the limit, not to mention it's illegal.)

I have a rape fantasy. (For some reason I feel horrible saying this because of actual rape incidents that happen everyday, but... I've always wanted a guy to dominate me completely and leave me scared just a tiny bit. I think "rape" is a strong word, so I think I just want to be totally sexually dominated by another guy. So yep.)


----------



## Dary

*Sexual Orientation? * Hetero.
*Type Of Sex? * All kinds. I want to try everything. All positions, with every possible toy, in the kitchen, in the table, in the car, in the bathroom, in the roof, in the beach, in the mountain, in the forest, in public, in the mall... everywhere.
*In the closet?* No.


----------



## rowingineden

ForsakenMe said:


> I should have asked this (dammit), but, what is your greatest sexual fantasy? Could be anything, no matter how controversial. (Well, kids and animals would be the limit, not to mention illegal, immoral, and really disgusting.)


If you ask the question, it's not really fair to be judgmental towards a particular group of answers, but whatever.

My fantasy, I guess, is a pansexual wiccan ritual orgy in an abandoned forest. I just like the idea of all that love and being in nature, and people trying to get in touch with some spiritual force like that, all happening at once.


----------



## pretty.Odd

We INFPs are pretty kinky:tongue:


----------



## ForsakenMe

rowingineden said:


> If you ask the question, it's not really fair to be judgmental towards a particular group of answers, but whatever.
> 
> My fantasy, I guess, is a pansexual wiccan ritual orgy in an abandoned forest. I just like the idea of all that love and being in nature, and people trying to get in touch with some spiritual force like that, all happening at once.


I'll get rid of the words "disgusting" and "immoral", but I can't agree that it's healthy to be, you know, with kids and animals. And corpses. *shrugs*


----------



## rowingineden

ForsakenMe said:


> I'll get rid of the words "disgusting" and "immoral", but I can't agree that it's healthy to be, you know, with kids and animals. And corpses. *shrugs*


Lots of people would have a problem with your rape fantasy. If someone asked what your fantasy was and then followed it by adding that rape fantasies were immoral, disgusting, and unhealthy, I think that would probably seem like asshole behavior to you, so you know, I don't really agree with acting that way towards others, but whatever.


----------



## dreamcatcher

*Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)* Hetero
*What type of sex do you like? * ALL OF IT (that I've tried..I'm open to most anything that I haven't:happy
*Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?* With my desire to be a crazy wild little thing, yes, because someone would get hurt most definitely. It is hard to control my urge to bite sometimes, though, so watch out!! :tongue:


----------



## ForsakenMe

rowingineden said:


> Lots of people would have a problem with your rape fantasy. If someone asked what your fantasy was and then followed it by adding that rape fantasies were immoral, disgusting, and unhealthy, I think that would probably seem like asshole behavior to you, so you know, I don't really agree with acting that way towards others, but whatever.


It's not really rape, it's more like me wanting a very dominating partner (And the whole thing would be consensual between us both.) But anyway, I'm sorry if I came across as judgmental. I wasn't trying to be but if I did, I apologize.


----------



## Krelian

ForsakenMe said:


> It's not really rape, it's more like me wanting a very dominating partner (And the whole thing would be consensual between us both.) But anyway, I'm sorry if I came across as judgmental. I wasn't trying to be but if I did, I apologize.


I know what you mean about the consensual thing. The real thing is very different from fantasy. It's healthier to make a fantasy between two consenting adults, you can't have that same kind of thing in a situation of actual rape. Something like rape is very tramatic.

I think the same thing might even be said for animals or children. The fantasy would still be fun if it was in the form of a big bunny costume, or school girl outfit. Wanting the fantasy and wanting the real thing are very different.

Fantasy wise, I'd kind of like to have a slave. Sure i'd be nice to her (if I feel like it), but ya,... bitch is my property.


----------



## Luke

I find that I need my imaginary fantasies almost as much or more than I need the physical reality. There seems to be some things that can only be expressed through indulgence in internal fantasy worlds.


----------



## Azure Bass

ForsakenMe said:


> Please, no graphic stories. There are some underage minors lurking around here. (Yes, I care.) :happy:
> 
> What is your...
> *Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)*
> *What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)*
> *Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?*
> 
> 
> I think people would assume we're usually just regular, normal heterosexual who loves to have vanilla sex. :crazy: I think not and we should prove everyone wrong. Go! (Will give my answer in a minute.)


1. I guess you could call me bi-curious under my circumstances, but I'm much more attracted to girls than guys.
2. Haven't had sex yet, so I'm up to try anything.
3. Yes.


----------



## dreamcatcher

Luke said:


> I find that I need my imaginary fantasies almost as much or more than I need the physical reality. There seems to be some things that can only be expressed through indulgence in internal fantasy worlds.


I like your style hehe :laughing:


----------



## Krelian

Luke said:


> I find that I need my imaginary fantasies almost as much or more than I need the physical reality. There seems to be some things that can only be expressed through indulgence in internal fantasy worlds.


The thing is, I hate how true that is for me as well. At the same time though, I can't help wanting to be able to share that side of myself with someone else, and have it shared with me as well.


----------



## Mandarin

Orientation - heterosexual, though I haven't ruled out girls in some fantasies..

Type - Preferably the sub in a bdsm dynamic with complete mutual trust and insight with my partner. Vanilla sex certainly isn't bad either, but for whatever reasons it's not nearly as intense for me. 



Krelian said:


> One side I think about being a military officer or some other dashing figure protecting and shielding a cute but helpless woman in some time of danger. The only problem with that fantasy though is the pressure on my being a gentleman. The sex part as you can imagine is very, very delayed.
> 
> The other side tends to be the one where I indulge my shadow. These are the fantasies where I have all the control, where I create the atmosphere. The thing is, it isn’t really about me, it’s all about her. What I want is to tease, and punish, and play. Not to let her get her own thoughts or feelings in, but to overpower her with my thoughts, with my own feelings. I want to defeat her thinking mind, the part that makes decisions, the part that says I want this or I want that. I want to defeat the part of her mind that makes her think “I’m a good girl.” What I want is to break that, to break her. I want to make her climax despite what she wants. Sure she may be a good girl out there, in the world outside. In her though, in this place, she’s just my quivering little toy, and she knows it.


These two scenarios completely nail it for me, though from the opposite perspective. I looove these descriptions and have to admit to being a bit turned on myself...


As to how 'in the closet' I am about my preferences and fantasies...I don't really advertise, but I'm not intentionally secretive. The partners I've had have all known, because I wouldn't be in a relationship where I wasn't honest about who I am. I don't push anything though, because it has to be mutual for it to be fun and feel right.


----------



## Aero

For simplicity, I just say straight male, it's close enough and so much easier. There's no point creeping/freaking people out over nothing.

*Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)*
Romantically, "mostly straight." I have a hard time imagining a long-term serious relationship with a guy. It would take something extraordinary for that, but in theory it could happen. But as far as "fun," I'd say bi/pan (how many people know what pan means, lol). And I sum it up like this: If you're with somebody of the opposite gender and using protection, the goal there isn't to reproduce, right? So what difference does it make who you play with, as long as everyone is ok with it?

*What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)* Yes. As long as there's no harm done.

*Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?* Not really, since I can more or less simplify it and fit inside the lines without lying.

Bonus question!
Gender identity: I say male cause that's how I am physically and male/female have to actually mean something. In reality, my identity is not related or linked to gender in any way I know of other than in how people treat you differently and the resulting experiences that shape you. I don't "identify as male" or female or whatever else people think of. I just don't identify as anything, and I'm comfortable without labels.

I'm just me, and I'm definitely in the closet about being that.


----------



## rowingineden

Oh, when I was a teenager, I had a recurring theme in sex dreams (the ones that actually got me off) of vampires. Usually vampire chicks, just the occasional dude. These vampires would chase me everywhere, and I would try to run from them. They'd get close to me, and try to do the vampire hypnotism thing, which I would resist, only to run a bunch more. Eventually, I'd get tired of running, and decide to just stop, and "give in," because really, I wanted to let the vampire have its way with me all along. I mean, I've always wanted to die, I've always wanted to be a vampire, and I've always wanted to have sex with a vampire, so all possible scenarios considered... there's no downside. So I give in, the vampire chick is topless, she and I make out and all that, and just as I peak, I die (either to become a lifeless human or a wicked monster myself). And yeah, that is actually a fantasy of mine. I've even considered dabbling in the "real vampire" scene just to indulge that fantasy.


----------



## Luke

rowingineden said:


> Oh, when I was a teenager, I had a recurring theme in sex dreams (the ones that actually got me off) of vampires. Usually vampire chicks, just the occasional dude. These vampires would chase me everywhere, and I would try to run from them. They'd get close to me, and try to do the vampire hypnotism thing, which I would resist, only to run a bunch more. Eventually, I'd get tired of running, and decide to just stop, and "give in," because really, I wanted to let the vampire have its way with me all along. I mean, I've always wanted to die, I've always wanted to be a vampire, and I've always wanted to have sex with a vampire, so all possible scenarios considered... there's no downside. So I give in, the vampire chick is topless, she and I make out and all that, and just as I peak, I die (either to become a lifeless human or a wicked monster myself). And yeah, that is actually a fantasy of mine. I've even considered dabbling in the "real vampire" scene just to indulge that fantasy.


There is a strong element of sexuality involved in the vampire myth which I find so interesting. The idea of being controlled and then succumbing to something predatory and then having the life force sucked out of you is maybe a metaphor for sex in someway? Kind of reminds me of how the french say that an orgasm is a "little death", i think because it involves succumbing and losing part of yourself. Either way, vampires are definitely hot.


----------



## JerseyDevil

*Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.) *- Straight/Hetero

*What type of sex do you like?* Everything. I'll try anything once and I like the idea of keeping it interesting by continually doing new things. I'm extremely liberal in this area (like, as liberal as a pornstar) and would try anything my partner asked of me too. The one thing is most of the time I prefer to be in charge, no matter how softcore or hardcore we get.

*Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences? *No, I just haven't found a person who is as freaky as I am yet to share it with. I'm totally comfortable with this side of myself though.


----------



## rowingineden

Luke said:


> There is a strong element of sexuality involved in the vampire myth which I find so interesting. The idea of being controlled and then succumbing to something predatory and then having the life force sucked out of you is maybe a metaphor for sex in someway? Kind of reminds me of how the french say that an orgasm is a "little death", i think because it involves succumbing and losing part of yourself. Either way, vampires are definitely hot.


Vampires are interesting metaphors - they represent seduction, death, really even the essence of the devil, if you think about it. When I had these dreams, I was very afraid of my sexuality, because I thought it seemed most adults were ruled by their sexuality and couldn't really behave rationally ever because of its obstruction of their ability to be logical! Plus, I thought, you know, since I was gay... I might be killed if I expressed my sexuality... so I think the vampire metaphor just kept popping up and resonating with me.


----------



## Krelian

rowingineden said:


> Oh, when I was a teenager, I had a recurring theme in sex dreams (the ones that actually got me off) of vampires. Usually vampire chicks, just the occasional dude. These vampires would chase me everywhere, and I would try to run from them. They'd get close to me, and try to do the vampire hypnotism thing, which I would resist, only to run a bunch more. Eventually, I'd get tired of running, and decide to just stop, and "give in," because really, I wanted to let the vampire have its way with me all along. I mean, I've always wanted to die, I've always wanted to be a vampire, and I've always wanted to have sex with a vampire, so all possible scenarios considered... there's no downside. So I give in, the vampire chick is topless, she and I make out and all that, and just as I peak, I die (either to become a lifeless human or a wicked monster myself). And yeah, that is actually a fantasy of mine. I've even considered dabbling in the "real vampire" scene just to indulge that fantasy.


What I find really interesting about this thread so far is the way male and female preferences seem to line up so well with each other. At first I thought that we would align more equally along the same lines (as far as INFP’s go), but it seems dominance and submission follows very closely along the male female axis. 

What I kind of find curious though is that this still seems to follow even when gender identities are less clear cut. I don’t mean to single you out rowingineden, but even with your preference for females, the desire to be dominated (fantasy wise) is still pretty strong.

I don’t know if I’m going anywhere with this, but I can’t help but think there is some really important lesson in that; something about who we are and what our identities mean to us.


----------



## rowingineden

Krelian said:


> What I find really interesting about this thread so far is the way male and female preferences seem to line up so well with each other. At first I thought that we would align more equally along the same lines (as far as INFP’s go), but it seems dominance and submission follows very closely along the male female axis.
> 
> What I kind of find curious though is that this still seems to follow even when gender identities are less clear cut. I don’t mean to single you out rowingineden, but even with your preference for females, the desire to be dominated (fantasy wise) is still pretty strong.
> 
> I don’t know if I’m going anywhere with this, but I can’t help but think there is some really important lesson in that; something about who we are and what our identities mean to us.


I think it's more about acceptance of one's sexuality. When I accepted and even got be quite proud and bold with my sexuality, I stopped having those dreams altogether. The child who is raised female is raised to be ashamed of herself, especially of her sexuality. I think that's the core of it.


----------



## Krelian

rowingineden said:


> I think it's more about acceptance of one's sexuality. When I accepted and even got be quite proud and bold with my sexuality, I stopped having those dreams altogether. The child who is raised female is raised to be ashamed of herself, especially of her sexuality. I think that's the core of it.


I was not expecting that kind of an answer,... that,.... that really startled me. Way to hit the hammer on the head!


----------



## Luke

Krelian said:


> What I find really interesting about this thread so far is the way male and female preferences seem to line up so well with each other. At first I thought that we would align more equally along the same lines (as far as INFP’s go), but it seems dominance and submission follows very closely along the male female axis.
> 
> What I kind of find curious though is that this still seems to follow even when gender identities are less clear cut. I don’t mean to single you out rowingineden, but even with your preference for females, the desire to be dominated (fantasy wise) is still pretty strong.
> 
> I don’t know if I’m going anywhere with this, but I can’t help but think there is some really important lesson in that; something about who we are and what our identities mean to us.


Submission turns me on more than being dominant. I suppose I could be a rarity in that sense, or perhaps men with these tendencies are less inclined to talk about them?


----------



## snail

I have an especially powerful lust over the thought of a typically submissive guy dominating me awkwardly. Is that strange?


----------



## Krelian

Luke said:


> Submission turns me on more than being dominant. I suppose I could be a rarity in that sense, or perhaps men with these tendencies are less inclined to talk about them?


Thank you Luke! I was starting to feel all jackass male chauvinist until you said that. 

Maybe our preferences reflect our weaknesses in some way, but that doesn’t have to matter if there is acceptance, trust and real love. All it has to be is a thank you for comforting one another.


----------



## Krelian

snail said:


> I have an especially powerful lust over the thought of a typically submissive guy dominating me awkwardly. Is that strange?


no, but really interesting to visualize.


----------



## rowingineden

Typically, I find that my fantasies are either pretty neutral on the dom/sub scale or dominant with male partners and (slightly more) submissive with female partners.


----------



## rowingineden

Krelian said:


> no, but really interesting to visualize.


I think of a sweet virgin IxFJ male, lol.


----------



## Luke

Krelian said:


> Thank you Luke! I was starting to feel all jackass male chauvinist until you said that.
> 
> Maybe our preferences reflect our weaknesses in some way, but that doesn’t have to matter if there is acceptance, trust and real love. All it has to be is a thank you for comforting one another.


Very true. I'm not sure if they are weaknesses at the core, but perhaps they are? I think they can definitely make us do extreme things sometimes, which can be dangerous. I think sexuality is probably one of the deepest psychological subjects. It's almost like interpreting dreams. The metaphors become so complex that I don't think the human mind can easily understand them and when it does it's probably only one of many logical conclusions you could come to. But still great to study and seeing as it is probably very close to the core of what drives humanity, it's important to study.


----------



## snail

rowingineden said:


> I think of a sweet virgin IxFJ male, lol.


So do I. INFJ, to be more specific. *sigh* But he's not interested in me that way. So I'm really hoping to end up with a fellow INFP, who would ideally be even more compatible with me than an INFJ.


----------



## Krelian

snail said:


> So do I. INFJ, to be more specific. *sigh* But he's not interested in me that way. So I'm really hoping to end up with a fellow INFP, who would ideally be even more compatible with me than an INFJ.


On a practical level, I wonder what a relationship between INFP’s would really be like. I mean, the house would be a mess, no one could discipline the children, and chores would get procrastinated indefinably. 

I really want the passion of an INFP relationship, at least for a part of my life, but at the same time I kind of think it would self destruct. 

Does anyone have any experience or ideas with this that they might be able to relate?


----------



## snail

My first boyfriend was an INFP. I think it could work very well. Usually when I'm with other INFPs, I end up compensating by becoming decisive when the partner isn't. Somebody always ends up doing what is necessary, even if it isn't what is easiest, and we end up growing from it.


----------



## Luke

I think an INFP would be good at disciplining children. I think their caring nature would lead to them doing what's best for the child, which means that the child must have discipline. Neither of my parents were heavy handed with me, but you don't need a large amount of force to instill discipline. So I think an INFP could be cool with it.

Weaknesses could be that when two introverts meet each other, who's going to do all the talking :tongue: So it could be hard for INFP's to build a relationship due to our shyness.

Strengths would be mutual understanding, which I think is a great strength. I think a relationship like this could definitely go the distance, but by no means do I think similar personality types would guarantee success. They would have to actually like each other as individuals.


----------



## rowingineden

Krelian said:


> On a practical level, I wonder what a relationship between INFP’s would really be like. I mean, the house would be a mess, no one could discipline the children, and chores would get procrastinated indefinably.
> 
> I really want the passion of an INFP relationship, at least for a part of my life, but at the same time I kind of think it would self destruct.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience or ideas with this that they might be able to relate?


Pshaw, if both INFPs are imbalanced little twits, sure. But if they're reasonably healthy and they realize that someone's got to step up in even the parts of life that aren't their specialty, then they'll be fine.


----------



## Memphisto

Krelian said:


> On a practical level, I wonder what a relationship between INFP’s would really be like. I mean, the house would be a mess, no one could discipline the children, and chores would get procrastinated indefinably.
> 
> I really want the passion of an INFP relationship, at least for a part of my life, but at the same time I kind of think it would self destruct.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience or ideas with this that they might be able to relate?


I've spent most of my life with another INFP. In my case I ended up having to take on the "responsible" role as far as keeping the house clean, paying the bills and that type of thing. Eventually somebody has to do it...but there was still a lot of procrastination going on! The relationship did have a lot of passion when things were going well. But it did eventually self destruct...due to mental health issues which lead to emotional abuse. (Borderline Personality Disorder). I believe that if two healthy INFP's were together though it could be a beautiful loving, passionate, committed relationship. Albeit an unbalanced one. We both had some of the same weaknesses and didn't balance each other out very well. And when emotions ran high it was out of control.... I personally won't go down that road again but I do have many fond memories.


----------



## faeriegal713

Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)

Technically hetero, but I'm also starting to think bicurious with a leaning toward bi, though I do prefer men over women when it comes to fantasies and such. I do appreciate the female form though and do find women visually as stimulating as men.

What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)

Well, I haven't had much experience beyond sweet/vanilla sex (which isn't bad at all), but most of my fantasies include being dominated, and include a bit of exhibitionism or at least out of the bedroom type places. Which is ironic considering I feel really, really awkward and self-conscious if I feel I'm wearing clothing that could be considered sexually provocative in public. Which probably means my partner would have to be very dominant to get me to play out any of my fantasies, but once we got going I'll probably be very much so in the moment and sensations.

Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences? Yes and no. Close friends know for certain, casual friends question, especially when I just drop a hint or two. Acquaintances all think I'm this sweet, naive, innocent little thing who must blush and not know what to do with myself when sex is brought up. Truth be told my mind's in the gutter all the time and am very much a sexual being. I just haven't had the opportunity to explore that. It's so much fun to see the shock on people's faces when they realize that I'm not that naive and innocent little thing they thought I was.

As for fantasies, I'm at work and will have to answer that question at a different time.

And for relationships, I do believe that two relatively healthy INFPs could make a great match and that things would get done. Most people have to be able to learn how to live on their own anyway, it's just a little bit easier when you have two people to ask if such and such was done and then make a game out of it.


----------



## KiloBravo

ForsakenMe said:


> Please, no graphic stories. There are some underage minors lurking around here. (Yes, I care.) :happy:
> 
> What is your...
> *Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)*
> *What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)*
> *Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?*
> 
> 
> I think people would assume we're usually just regular, normal heterosexual who loves to have vanilla sex. :crazy: I think not and we should prove everyone wrong. Go! (Will give my answer in a minute.)


Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)
I'm Het
What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)
When it comes to sex I like surprises, lots of variety, and very frequently with someone I adore 
Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?
Hell no! Once we get past the all the formalities, figuring out if we like each other and such.........I put it all out on the table, usual response "oh wow I wasn't expecting this"


----------



## KiloBravo

ForsakenMe said:


> I'm waiting for a guy to come here and confess that he secretly wants to be pegged in the butt by a woman with a strap-on. :crazy:



Lol see INFPs aren't broken we are just misunderstood.......... now all the other types are going to read this thread and start thinking about how they can hook up with an INFP! This reply was great. I'm still sitting here laughing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForsakenMe

I am *l THIS l* happy that my thread has been a great success. Thanks, everyone, we really are gigantic nymphos. :crazy:


----------



## Acey

watching my girl have sex with another man would be a real turn on for me, but obviously there'd have to be a lot of trust involved before that can happen


----------



## lonewolf

This thread grew really quickly. It was a good read though. A lot of really insightful responses on here from snail, luke, rowingineden, krelian, etc (they aren't the only ones, they just stuck out in my mind because they had so many comments that I identified with). 

Anyway I guess I'll respond to the OP.

1. Straight/Hetero
2. What type of sex? - Well assuming that I'm in a relationship with someone who I love and trust immensely, I would want all kinds of sex. I'd be willing to try mostly anything my partner wanted (except maybe extremely violent stuff/borderline dangerous stuff) if I knew it was what she enjoyed. 
3. In the closet? - Well not about the above things. But I don't go around talking about certain fetishes that I have. Which leads me to the next question.

Greatest sexual fantasy? 
Well, I'm a vorarephile. There are all kinds of variations on it, but to save anyone from having to look up the definition, it basically means that I get turned on by the thought of a woman swallowing me whole. 
So... yeah... :blushed:

Don't judge me!


----------



## pretty.Odd

lonewolf said:


> Greatest sexual fantasy?
> Well, I'm a vorarephile. There are all kinds of variations on it, but to save anyone from having to look up the definition, it basically means that I get turned on by the thought of a woman swallowing me whole.
> So... yeah... :blushed:
> 
> Don't judge me!


Can you elaborate on vorarephile more? Is that like the same as deepthroating?


----------



## lonewolf

pretty.Odd said:


> Can you elaborate on vorarephile more? Is that like the same as deepthroating?


No, like literally completely swallowing my entire body. :blushed:
I feel so silly explaining it to other people... :crazy:


----------



## snail

I used to have some vore porn, a long time ago, that I thought was pretty hot, but it was never a fetish for me or anything.


----------



## pretty.Odd

lonewolf said:


> No, like literally completely swallowing my entire body. :blushed:
> I feel so silly explaining it to other people... :crazy:


Oh so like Kirby? That's cool


----------



## jewelz

whew... I'm sold and ready to be broken *wink*



Krelian said:


> Damn INFP’s are fantastic, I totally want one now.
> 
> What I find interesting is that the guys haven’t actually gone into their fantasies too much, so it would be interesting to see if they share similar desires to be dominated, or if they wish to be the dominator. Personally, I’m kind of interested in both, but at the same time I don’t think my masculinity would let me feel comfortable being submissive, too much concern over appearing less of a man.
> 
> As far as the strap-on pegging thing goes, I could only see that in a pretty high stakes poker game. I win your mine, otherwise, … please be gentle.
> 
> Overall though, I agree with the women here that context and atmosphere is extremely important, especially in the more violent fantasies. The romantic ones carry you away in their own atmosphere, but the other ones need a storyline to be exciting.
> 
> Context wise, I think I rotate between two extremes.
> 
> One side I think about being a military officer or some other dashing figure protecting and shielding a cute but helpless woman in some time of danger. The only problem with that fantasy though is the pressure on my being a gentleman. The sex part as you can imagine is very, very delayed.
> 
> The other side tends to be the one where I indulge my shadow. These are the fantasies where I have all the control, where I create the atmosphere. The thing is, it isn’t really about me, it’s all about her. What I want is to tease, and punish, and play. Not to let her get her own thoughts or feelings in, but to overpower her with my thoughts, with my own feelings. I want to defeat her thinking mind, the part that makes decisions, the part that says I want this or I want that. I want to defeat the part of her mind that makes her think “I’m a good girl.” What I want is to break that, to break her. I want to make her climax despite what she wants. Sure she may be a good girl out there, in the world outside. In her though, in this place, she’s just my quivering little toy, and she knows it.


----------



## Stillwater

I don't usually post about sex so this _might_ be the only one.

I've kind of dabbled in everything at one time or another, enough to know I'm pretty much Straight. 

I've been celibate by choice for the last year, primarily to see if I could, and we'll I've learned I can, and it has been freeing.

I setup a lot of idealistic scenarios in my head from an early age, and have pretty much run through most of them, including orgies, 3-4somes. Was involved in an organized fetish/bdsm scene for awhile. I did leave two things that were left undone, one might sound bad but I decided to try all races and I'm only left with east indian, maybe one day. The other is odd but not bad, I've always wanted to sleep with a bald girl or very closely cropped.

When I decide to start having sex again for the right reasons, instead of trying to fill an empty hole (pun not intended), I'd like it to be something loving and consensual, give and take, and definitely leaning to the romantic side. 

I had an actual scenario once, of running into a girl all day long by chance, we never said a word to each other, just exchanged deep glances and amusement that we kept seeing each other. In the evening that same day, I went for a late dinner with friends in a small bar that had live acts, and there she was again..sitting with her friend at a table. We smiled and gazed for about half an hour without our respective friends knowing. Finally we both stood up and met in the middle of the room, got really close and started kissing, the place stopped, the singer laughed, our friends laughed, but we were in our own little world. We walked right out and down to the beach. 

I'd love for that type of scenario to happen again in my life


----------



## badzee28

Sexual Orientation? straight

What type of sex do you like? I like it mostly romantic or playful. I'm all for being a little kinky, but I'm not into the whole super aggressive dom stuff. I like it more silly/playful with that sort of thing. It's nice to take things slow and be really romantic about it too. I like to really connect with my partner. I'm not a huge fan of being super dominant, I can be but I have to push myself. I literally had to make myself angry to get rough with a girl. She was happy, but I'm always afraid of hurting someone because of my size. Plus, if I really like someone, for some reason I feel guilty about being rough. I'd rather be gentle and sweet to them rather than rough them up. Now on the other hand, I'm totally cool with the girl roughing me up a little bit, hehe

Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences? Nope, I can honestly say I'm not attracted to guys. No hate to anyone that feels otherwise, but the idea of big hairy man sex doesn't really appeal to me all that much, haha.


----------



## Krelian

jewelz said:


> whew... I'm sold and ready to be broken *wink*


I just love the positive feedback I’ve been getting over that comment. 

Unfortunately I’m too tired to think my sentences through right now, but you guys stick around and I promise you this little scenario will be going places.


----------



## Calvaire

*Sexual Orientation?* If I feel a connection with you I don't care what gender you are so I guess Bi.


*Type Of Sex?* ROUGH. Also BDSM I like to be dominated, I enjoy pain. Although sometimes more sweet sex is okay but I'd get bored easily of it.

*In the closet?* Nope not really if you ask I will tell.

*fantasy?* I have always wanted to dominate a women usually I'm very submissive but something about controlling another women is such a turn on for me.


----------



## rosecolored

Sexual orientation: not a fan of boxes, super indecisive. Decisions, pshh. I've only ever dated other girls, and this last one has been for the past 8 months. So for all current purposes, gay. I'm not saying I'll never like guys in the future, just not right now. So maybe we'll go with bi? IT'S SO DAMN CONFUSING. 

sexfuntimefavorite: Passionate, intense. BDSM is like wow. There's good room for emotional exploration there, and I found I learned a lottt about myself and her once the inhibitions came down and it was like o let's tie each other up yay. 

I'm dominant.

:laughing:

What, INFP? Whhhhaaaaattt? How even? 

Closets: about the dominance thing. I'm not really a dominant person with anything else, and she's an ENTP. So you really wouldn't expect it. Or the bondage type stuff, I'm a pansy vegetarian who cringes whenever someone kills a bug and cries when people read sad poems. About my orientation? I don't really... advertise it, but I don't hide it if someone asks me directly. All close friends and family knows, and everyone at my old school. I'm not really open about it at work, just because I don't want to have to deal with possible conflicts.


----------



## Somniorum

i shouldnt post in this thread. it's a stupid idea for me to post in this thread. 

*sigh* so, naturally, i'm going to post :frustrating:

*Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)* 

hetero. though i can find beauty in the male form. ... and i always like to think i'd be rather good at giving a man head -_-; 

*What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)*

well, what i *fantasize* about can vary. most commonly lately, it'll be rather sweet, detailed, emotionally intense... and at least slightly domineering, on my part. years and years ago, when i was a teen, a lass asked me if i was more of a dom or a sub. i said sub. i was lying - not to her, but to myself. i've always had, i think... eh, *issues* with my sexuality, to make a little understatement :dry: and i was always terrified and disgusted in how so many men seemed to be sexually *predatory* in many ways, or were portrayed as such in film or other mediums, particularly when it came to rape, which always horrified and disgusted me (and still does). seriously, for years, i could barely even *say* the word, and if i did manage, it would come out rather choked, or just awkwardly breathed. 

*sigh* then, a number of years ago, i realized that rape fantasies turned me on :sad: or, at least, some. i've got that fetish. it would be easier if the fantasy was about *being* raped, but, alas :dry: i was disgusted in myself (and, to some degree, kind of still am) for a good while after i realized this, but eventually came to terms with it - particularly when i did some studying up and found out that this fantasy is actually *very* common in both men and women (actually one of the most common fantasies, looks like). 

so, i've got that :dry: but by no means would it be something i'd want to do at all times, and it would have *definite* limits. but, mostly these days, my fantasies are sweet (though controlling - rarely do my fantasies involve the lass initiating things, it's mostly me thinking of what i'd do, how i'd try to get *excruciatingly* under her skin... erm, figuratively. well, at first anyway  ). 

*Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?*

hell yes, of course. i dont even know why i'm saying this here :frustrating: damned infps and their ability to foster a comfortable environment :dry:

*fantasy...*

most of my fantasies have a sort of long-termyness to them... they typically involve a long story of *meeting* someone and getting to know them and all that before anything sexual happens. sometimes they're different, much faster, but have a similar backstory element to 'em - usually involving me ending up being with someone against my better judgement, or due to getting drunk for the first time and then both of us feeling horrid afterwards but nonetheless, after we wake up the next morning and realize (to our humiliation) what we went and did, we nonetheless find solace with one another in that we're both rather kind folks (and typically THEN a romance develops). 

so too does it tend to go with the rape junk... most would involve a long backstory of meeting someone and it's all pretty sweet, THEN somewhere along the way we both realize we have this fetish and enact it. and after it's done (or sometimes before) we're very sweet and decent and try to calm each other's frayed nerves. 

... after i did some reading up on psychological studies on rape fantasies, i had this one fantasy... a university or college classroom, where the professor is teaching about various fetishes, and is having people who have these fetishes come in and speak about them. i'm the speaker for the rape fetish, and am frequently kind of pathetic and somewhat self-loathing, but answer the questions. since i'm genuinely a nice guy (feels weird that i have to insist that i am :frustrating: ), some people dont believe or understand that i can be this way. eventually someone asks for an *example* of how these fantasies might play out... the prof gives the go ahead, and for me to *choose* someone to demonstrate with from the class. some eager hands go up, a few awkwardly up and then shyly go down again... but i ignore these, as i've noticed while i was talking a pretty and very shy and awkward lass in the back of the class who looked frightened, but *guiltily* so. when the professor told me to choose someone from the class, she absolutely shrunk back in her seat, hoping nobody would see her. 

i go directly up to her.

she's afraid, but secretly excited. i smile kindly, ask her name, talk to her softly and sweetly. i tell her not to worry, and i give her a safe word. she maybe smiles slightly, awkwardly back, a bit unsure but slightly less horrified... then my expression becomes colder and i command to her "now get the hell down here." 

i'll give no more detail, aside that she never uses the safe word. 

-_-; and then a romance afterwards and all that junk, just like the rest.

BLOODY HELL, why do all my posts turn out so long? 

and embarassing :sad:

WELL. we'll see if i regret this post enough in the morning to erase the whole thing...


----------



## lonewolf

Somniorum said:


> i shouldnt post in this thread. it's a stupid idea for me to post in this thread.
> 
> *sigh* so, naturally, i'm going to post :frustrating:
> 
> *Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)*
> 
> hetero. though i can find beauty in the male form. ... and i always like to think i'd be rather good at giving a man head -_-;
> 
> *What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)*
> 
> well, what i *fantasize* about can vary. most commonly lately, it'll be rather sweet, detailed, emotionally intense... and at least slightly domineering, on my part. years and years ago, when i was a teen, a lass asked me if i was more of a dom or a sub. i said sub. i was lying - not to her, but to myself. i've always had, i think... eh, *issues* with my sexuality, to make a little understatement :dry: and i was always terrified and disgusted in how so many men seemed to be sexually *predatory* in many ways, or were portrayed as such in film or other mediums, particularly when it came to rape, which always horrified and disgusted me (and still does). seriously, for years, i could barely even *say* the word, and if i did manage, it would come out rather choked, or just awkwardly breathed.
> 
> *sigh* then, a number of years ago, i realized that rape fantasies turned me on :sad: or, at least, some. i've got that fetish. it would be easier if the fantasy was about *being* raped, but, alas :dry: i was disgusted in myself (and, to some degree, kind of still am) for a good while after i realized this, but eventually came to terms with it - particularly when i did some studying up and found out that this fantasy is actually *very* common in both men and women (actually one of the most common fantasies, looks like).
> 
> so, i've got that :dry: but by no means would it be something i'd want to do at all times, and it would have *definite* limits. but, mostly these days, my fantasies are sweet (though controlling - rarely do my fantasies involve the lass initiating things, it's mostly me thinking of what i'd do, how i'd try to get *excruciatingly* under her skin... erm, figuratively. well, at first anyway  ).
> 
> *Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?*
> 
> hell yes, of course. i dont even know why i'm saying this here :frustrating: damned infps and their ability to foster a comfortable environment :dry:
> 
> *fantasy...*
> 
> most of my fantasies have a sort of long-termyness to them... they typically involve a long story of *meeting* someone and getting to know them and all that before anything sexual happens. sometimes they're different, much faster, but have a similar backstory element to 'em - usually involving me ending up being with someone against my better judgement, or due to getting drunk for the first time and then both of us feeling horrid afterwards but nonetheless, after we wake up the next morning and realize (to our humiliation) what we went and did, we nonetheless find solace with one another in that we're both rather kind folks (and typically THEN a romance develops).
> 
> so too does it tend to go with the rape junk... most would involve a long backstory of meeting someone and it's all pretty sweet, THEN somewhere along the way we both realize we have this fetish and enact it. and after it's done (or sometimes before) we're very sweet and decent and try to calm each other's frayed nerves.
> 
> ... after i did some reading up on psychological studies on rape fantasies, i had this one fantasy... a university or college classroom, where the professor is teaching about various fetishes, and is having people who have these fetishes come in and speak about them. i'm the speaker for the rape fetish, and am frequently kind of pathetic and somewhat self-loathing, but answer the questions. since i'm genuinely a nice guy (feels weird that i have to insist that i am :frustrating: ), some people dont believe or understand that i can be this way. eventually someone asks for an *example* of how these fantasies might play out... the prof gives the go ahead, and for me to *choose* someone to demonstrate with from the class. some eager hands go up, a few awkwardly up and then shyly go down again... but i ignore these, as i've noticed while i was talking a pretty and very shy and awkward lass in the back of the class who looked frightened, but *guiltily* so. when the professor told me to choose someone from the class, she absolutely shrunk back in her seat, hoping nobody would see her.
> 
> i go directly up to her.
> 
> she's afraid, but secretly excited. i smile kindly, ask her name, talk to her softly and sweetly. i tell her not to worry, and i give her a safe word. she maybe smiles slightly, awkwardly back, a bit unsure but slightly less horrified... then my expression becomes colder and i command to her "now get the hell down here."
> 
> i'll give no more detail, aside that she never uses the safe word.
> 
> -_-; and then a romance afterwards and all that junk, just like the rest.
> 
> BLOODY HELL, why do all my posts turn out so long?
> 
> and embarassing :sad:
> 
> WELL. we'll see if i regret this post enough in the morning to erase the whole thing...


I wish you wouldn't hate on yourself so much. Plenty of other people out there have the same fetish and probably don't feel the least bit of remorse about it. The fact that you think about the other person's well being before your pleasure shows that you have nothing to be ashamed of. Its not like you can control these things. We're all pretty weird in our own ways. Just look at my post. Anyway, cheer up friend :happy:


----------



## peterbreter

What is your...
*Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)*
Definitely hetero. Tbh, I don't even like porn with a naked guy involved. I'm comfortable with myself(damn, I hate using that phrase), but I just get the feeling most of the guys in pornos are douchebags. 

*What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)*
Don't think I could get into the BDSM scene. I do like tender vanilla style, but I do have a bit of a hardcore side.

*Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?*
Not really. I don't feel like my preferences are anything that could possibly be shameful. And I hope none of you peeps think anything you desire is shameful: society needs to open itself up and stop being so uptight. 

*Fantasy
*

Well, I have wanted a 3some with 2 women that were also into each other, but I don't think I'd follow through with it and/or find the willing participants... It just remains in the brain.

And I did a little reading up on vorarephilia...interesting stuff. Just curious, but how did you get into it? Did you see something about it or has it been on your mind from early on in your sexual development? Has it gotten past the virtual stage? Don't have to answer if you don't want to.


----------



## Donovan

ForsakenMe said:


> Please, no graphic stories. There are some underage minors lurking around here. (Yes, I care.) :happy:
> 
> What is your...
> *Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)*
> *What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)*
> *Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?*
> 
> 
> I think people would assume we're usually just regular, normal heterosexual who loves to have vanilla sex. :crazy: I think not and we should prove everyone wrong. Go! (Will give my answer in a minute.)


i'm straight. 

really, i like it all... it really depends on what my partner wants... but sometimes, oh my god, i can't just be gentle. 

no, i don't think anyone should hide their preferences... unless it has something to do with dead people or animals... other than that, go out and have fun y'all. :happy:


----------



## Simplify

What is your...
*Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.)*
I'm hetero, but sometimes I would be confused because I have this massive appreciation for (drawing) the female body. After much debate about it, and trying a few different things; I'd beat a wiener long before I sideways a taco. =P

*What type of sex do you like? (Example. Sweet, tender vanilla sex or brutal BDSM?)*
Well, I'm pretty unused (except for a few occasional times) so I gotta start out slow, but I'm pretty kinky with myself, so there's no reason when I'm a bit more roughened up that I will enjoy sharing my nutty fetishes. 

*Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences?*
Not anymore. There was this one time in a paintchat (online Java applet where artists can draw and chat) and someone forced me to draw naughty stuff, and we drew REALLY naughty stuff. And afterward, I wasn't shy about it anymore, even in real life. I just OPENED. =P

*Ooh, oops, and my fantasy~*
Oh god, I'm getting embarrassed already. :blushes:

I have a massive fetish for makeup, especially lipstick. Just kiss me all over with it! I can never EVER be one of those chicks who protests the production of makeup, because I love it for that reason, and that reason alone. I wanna make a MESS. Screw cleanliness, I like it dirty and I want mirrors everywhere, getting smudgy and nasty! >D
And I also LOVE dress shirts and ties... getting dirty and nasty, etc.. I got a lot of fetishes, but nothing that turns me on that THIS does. xD

I'm the only one I know with this kind of fetish. If anyone else knows of someone who has this fetish and SEND IM MY WAY! <333


----------



## lonewolf

peterbreter said:


> And I did a little reading up on vorarephilia...interesting stuff. Just curious, but how did you get into it? Did you see something about it or has it been on your mind from early on in your sexual development? Has it gotten past the virtual stage? Don't have to answer if you don't want to.


Well, I didn't really get into it. I've had those feelings for as long as I can remember. Even when I was just a kid before puberty. Haha, no it hasn't ever been anything except fantasies because its impossible for me to be swallowed whole. Definitely by a female human. Maybe if I went deep sea diving with a blue whale or something :crazy:


----------



## peterbreter

lonewolf said:


> Haha, no it hasn't ever been anything except fantasies because its impossible for me to be swallowed whole. Definitely by a female human.


Thanks for answering. And I guess you could have a female like threatening to do it IRL and that's what I meant by the "getting past the virtual stage."


----------



## Aero

Somniorum said:


> i shouldnt post in this thread. it's a stupid idea for me to post in this thread.
> 
> *sigh* so, naturally, i'm going to post :frustrating:


That's all fine, who would have a problem with that?

Rape is low on my list, I don't really think about it, but sometimes maybe. I would never actually do anything harmful (and I'm not just careless, I know myself and constantly look for any threat), so it's all good.


----------



## lonewolf

peterbreter said:


> Thanks for answering.


Well, its kind of nice when someone shows interest in it because I don't have anyone who can relate to it. 



peterbreter said:


> And I guess you could have a female like threatening to do it IRL and that's what I meant by the "getting past the virtual stage."


Haha, that sounds... fun :laughing:


----------



## snail

Giantess nature gone wild – Watch Video – on TubeHome.com 
So, does it have to be about being swallowed whole, or can she bite your legs off first? Like, does this turn you on?


or is this better?
Giantess vores girl poser – Watch Video – on TubeHome.com

or neither?

And, in the fantasy, do you actually die, or does it end before it gets to that point?


----------



## jewelz

Your post raises a question I have...

How rare (or easy) is it to find someone with whom you can feel comfortable gettin' freaky... or feel comfortable that what you suggest sexually will not be met with any odd looks or embarrassedly. Nothing is more of a mood killer than having a lover make you feel strange for anything related to sex. 

Personally... out of three and a half decades of life I have experienced only one person who made me feel totally accepted and comfortable to fully express the desires I have.





JerseyDevil said:


> *Sexual Orientation? (Hetero, ****, bi, pan, etc.) *- Straight/Hetero
> 
> *What type of sex do you like?* Everything. I'll try anything once and I like the idea of keeping it interesting by continually doing new things. I'm extremely liberal in this area (like, as liberal as a pornstar) and would try anything my partner asked of me too. The one thing is most of the time I prefer to be in charge, no matter how softcore or hardcore we get.
> 
> *Are you in the closet with these sexual preferences? *No, I just haven't found a person who is as freaky as I am yet to share it with. I'm totally comfortable with this side of myself though.


----------



## Krelian

*I said I was planning something and here it comes*

A calm wind blows in from the edge of the vast and foreboding wilderness. Fallen autumn leaves are caught in an updraft, scattering themselves among the thatched roofing of the village. 

For five hundred years the Roman Empire had extended its protection across the edges of the known world, but now the empire is contracting; now the protection of civilization cannot be guaranteed.

Orders have come in; the garrison is called to Italy. The Emperor needs to protect the heartland. 
You look out across the endless fields and mountain ranges. There is no movement, no sound. The sun descends against the far corner of the sky, as it has for time immemorial. 

The rising and setting of the sun, the rise and fall of the seasons, even the rising and setting of human kindness; all things return to the place that they started from. 

You breathe in, taking in the cold Carpathian air. Your eyes lower to the edge of the horizon; you breathe in again, and then breathe out, the pounding of your heart becoming more and more intense. It dawns on you, sudden and terrifying. 

You have been sacrificed to the gathering storm.


----------



## Krelian

*continued...*

You wake to the feeling of an intense heat on your face. A thick, noxious smoke is filling your lungs, chocking out your breath. 

You hear a loud crash. A heavy axe tears through the bolt on your door. Suddenly the hinges give way, the wood splinters and cracks. Everything is obscured by the smoke and the paralysis of your senses. You feel a strong, firm hand grasp you. Suddenly you are pulled out into the world. 

First you notice the heat, the heat and the world lit up like day. Everywhere there is screaming. You are screaming.

Your arms are quickly bound behind you. Your feet and legs are wrapped in layers of rope. A bag is placed over your head and you suddenly feel weightless, hoisted into the air. You are being carried away.


----------



## Krelian

*continued...*

There is the smell of tanned hides and the sound of men laughing through cruel smiles. You are placed down on soft ground padded with animal fur. Everything is noisy and crowded. Underneath the sounds of joking men you hear the faint, silent whimper of women, women that you know. 

Gradually you hear loud footsteps walking away, thundering the earth. Slowly you hear the whimpering being carried away with them. 

For a moment you feel alone, but then you sense it, the presence of a man. Footsteps draw near; a hand reaches out to you. You try to pull back, but there is nowhere to go. Your limbs press against their bindings.
The covering is removed from your face and you are bathed in a small, gentle light. A cooking fire in the center of the yurt sends shadows flickering and dancing across the walls. I am standing there. My armour has been placed to the side. Your eyes focus on the naked blade held loosely in my right hand.

My eyes fall on you, bound and defenseless in the corner of my home. Your eyes meet mine for a moment, and for that moment you feel protected. For a moment you feel safe. Then my eyes narrow, my lips curl almost faintly at the edges. You realize that you are mistaken. 

My hand grasps your bindings, pulling you to your feet. You feel the coldness of my blade run up the length of your skin. Slowly you can feel the ropes being severed. 

I stand back, placing myself between you and the door, between you and escape. My eyes fall on you. 
“What is your name?” I ask. Quietly, and in a hesitant, anxious manner you answer me. 

“That name doesn’t exist for you anymore,” I state. “Your new name is Slave #1. Let me ask you again. What is your name?” 

You lower your head, refusing to meet my eyes. In a near silent, drawn out tone, as though you do not want you be heard, you answer. “My name is Slave #1.”

You will say, “My name is Slave #1, Master.”

“My name is Slave #1, Master.”

I smile, acknowledging my approval. 

You feel my eyes running the length of your form, and then coming to rest on the last piece of your protection. I raise my sword, and motion toward the single, long gown covering your body. 
“Take it off.”

Slowly, you peel off your last piece of covering. You can feel my eyes running up your body with each new inch of exposed skin. Finally you are standing naked in front of me, glorious in your powerlessness. A mild breeze rushes in through the closed seams of the Yurt. For a second you feel the chill of the world outside.
My eyes level on you again. “Throw it in the fire.”

You hesitate. My grip tightens around the hilt of my blade. 

“I said throw it in the fire, Slave #1.” 

You let the gown fall from your fingers. I let you watch it consumed in ash.

I lean over a chest in the far corner. You hear the clank of metal as I find what I’m looking for. 

“I will decide what you shall be allowed to wear,” I say as I fix a heavy brass collar around your neck. Once put in place, you realize that the collar has sealed, and cannot again be taken off. The inscription on the front is clearly visible; Property of Krelian.


----------



## Krelian

*continued...*

I place the blunt edge of my sword on your right shoulder and then press down. “Get on your hands and knees Slave #1.” You then feel the sword pressing against the top of your head. “Keep your eyes on the ground.”

With you prostrate and subdued, I slowly walk around you. You hear my footsteps making circles in the interior of the Yurt; making circles around you in this, our little world. My eyes gaze approvingly on the contours of your body, satisfied in my acquisition. I focus on the way your breasts hang beneath you, and your gentle, soft vulnerability when explored from behind. 

Suddenly you feel the tips of my fingers glaze the edge of your skin. Starting at the subtle, delicate indentation between your leg and your posterior, I move my fingers across the arc of your back, and then tighten my grip gently on the top of your shoulder. You feel the force of my mass moving behind you, my arm still on your shoulder holding you in place. There is a feint, slight trembling in your thighs. 

I place my other hand on the lower side of your stomach, then moving forward beneath your body, stopping only hesitantly at the breast before continuing down your arm to the base of your wrist. You feel the front of my pants brushing against you. 

Suddenly your thighs tighten, your body tenses. You limbs lock up, refusing the inevitable. My head suddenly slumps in annoyance. I am clearly very disappointed in you. 

I back away from you and then sit cross legged on the floor. My fingers wrap tightly around the front of your collar. You feel me quickly pulling you forward and over my lap. My grip on your collar keeps you secure, pinning you in your place and leaving only the back half of your body free. As your legs kick and fling about trying to escape me, I kind of smile as I contemplate your futility. 

With you prostrate over my lap, I raise my other hand high in the air. I make a small cupping at the base of my palm and bring my arm down hard on you. There is a loud cracking sound and an intense sting that starts at my favorite little indentation and then radiates outwards. For a moment you stop fighting. 

Holding your collar, I pull your head forward so you can’t see where my hand is, so you can’t know when another blow will land. Then I strike your posterior again, and a third time. Each time I alternate between rhythms, making sure you don’t learn to anticipate my strikes, making sure you don’t learn to prepare yourself against them.

Sometimes I will alternate the places that I strike, other times I will come down on the same spot over and over, faster and faster, making you more tender with each descent of my hand. Always though I am enjoying the way your skin gradually changes colour, becoming brighter and brighter; becoming more and more inviting, more and more welcoming. 

All this time though, I am feeling for, sensing the changes in your body, the tenseness of your muscles. I am look for the moment when your anger breaks, the moment when true despair sets in. The moment when you to realize your situation, how helpless your really are. Once that happens, the spanking stops, and my hand begins to slowly massage the surface of your injuries, easing your suffering, and bringing pleasure where there had been pain. 

My senses are drawn to the softness of your skin, and the weakness of your state, but despite my desire, despite my own tortured longing, I still wait. Slowly, your composure will begins to return, your will to resist me will make itself known. It’s when that moment happens that I’m waiting for. When you rebuild yourself, then your punishment can begin again. I will force you back to submission, and rub again only once you are subdued. 

Quickly I reach for your hand, and pull it underneath your body. “I want you to pleasure yourself, Slave #1.”

You refuse. I strike, and I keep striking until you do what I want, easing your pain only when you comply. This will continue until I am able to guide your behavior. My eyes are always focused on you, rewarding you as you show increasing submission, and punishing you when you show any signs of will. 

I am working towards something. I have a goal. I have a desire. 

I want a pet, an object, a toy bound to my will. I don’t want a person. I don’t want any thoughts that are not my own. You are my property, my play thing to do with as I choose.


----------



## Krelian

*Conclusion*

Once I’m satisfied that you know your place, I will grasp your collar and lift you to your feet. Standing behind you, I will keep one hand firmly on your collar, pulling your body upwards and keeping you elongated and exposed. The other hand I let slide down the length of your body, enticing you as I make my descent, and with my index and ring finger I will push myself up into you. I’ll play with you for a while, but my goal is to pull my fingers from you, lift them to my nose, and savor the scent of my victory. 

Then I will fix my gaze on you (punishing you if your response is not submissive enough), and then gesture for you to get on your knees. From your humbled position, you will remove my clothing. You will remove my clothing with the very tips of your fingers, and with your teeth. What I want is for you yearn with longing, but to follow my orders to the letter, never transgressing beyond what I have allowed for. If I don’t get that, then your training isn’t through. 

Then you will lie on your back, and secure your arms behind your head. Placing my hands at the bridge of your foot, and the lower part of your calf, I will lift upwards until it reaches its apex and the rotate your leg outward at the hip. This way I will be the one to spread your legs. 

I will make you watch as I move between your thighs. I will make you feel the heat of my body moving up your legs, approaching nearer, and nearer. 

I want to make sure you take in what’s going on. I will make you feel how exposed the front of your body is to me. I will make you feel that sudden rush when I hips move forward, and I join myself to you. 

Despite your obedience to me, this doesn’t mean I’m done with you. I still have orders for you. I’m still looking for any sign there might be a little bit of you left inside this shell I’ve created.

I have been very patient. I have worked very hard in making you ready. I want a reward for my trouble. 

I will climax. You owe me that little satisfaction. It is the very least that you can do for me. 

Maybe I will let you finish up, but really that depends on what I think would please me most. 

Whatever my choice, I will eventually stand up, walk towards the other side of the yurt, and lift a large pale of water to my lips. Making sure to leave very little left for you, I will drink. I will replenish my energy after spending so very much of it on you. 

Motioning for you to come towards me on your hands and knees, I lift a small amount of water in the cup of my hand, and press it to your lips. You have learned to be a good girl, so I will let you drink. I will also let you lick the moisture left clinging to my fingers, if what I gave you isn’t enough. 

Then I would make sure to throw the rest of the water away right in front of your eyes. 

If you are not satisfied with what I gave you, then you deserve to be punished. 

You should always be grateful to your master.

This is your home now. You are Slave #1. I can do with you as I please.


----------



## snail

jewelz said:


> Your post raises a question I have...
> 
> How rare (or easy) is it to find someone with whom you can feel comfortable gettin' freaky... or feel comfortable that what you suggest sexually will not be met with any odd looks or embarrassedly. Nothing is more of a mood killer than having a lover make you feel strange for anything related to sex.
> 
> Personally... out of three and a half decades of life I have experienced only one person who made me feel totally accepted and comfortable to fully express the desires I have.


Yeah, I know what you mean. I have certain violent childhood fantasies that the kind of guy I would feel safe with would certainly consider too disturbing to act out. Some would be physically impossible or fatal, and most would involve me being too young to sexualize. Also, most of them don't involve actual sex, so my partner would end up having to do disturbing things to me without any gratification. 

I guess it's possible to role-play some of the tamer ones, and I can imagine that being really hot/scary/weird/creepy/amazing, but it is unlikely that I will ever be completely sexually fulfilled unless I end up dying a really horrible death in some kind of modern inquisition. I don't actually want that, even if some twisted, terrified part of me thinks I do. 

Also, it's hard to explain to a guy how the fantasies are sexual without any sex, but in order for me to feel safe even imagining, it has to already be assumed that in the alternate universe, such a thing would be unthinkable, even if being torn in half while penetrated by white-hot metal spikes, being electrocuted from the inside out, and having my skin shredded off wouldn't. I know. My fears are in a weird order, but that's how scary sex is to me. Not all sex. Just the idea of it being used harmfully. I'm not afraid of penetration, as long as it isn't with a penis. The fear of it rarely enters into my thoughts while I am fantasizing, because it doesn't happen/doesn't exist, no matter what other horrible things are allowed.

This wasn't always the case. I used to be able to think about a much wider variety of possibilities without being disturbed. There are other details that would also ruin it for me, such as having a loved-one present but unable to save me, or knowing that bad things were happening to other people at the same time. If I am just one of many people experiencing bad things in the imaginary location, my mind gets distracted by feeling disturbed for the others, and I feel anxious and desperate about not being able to save them. I am unable to focus on anything but trying to escape so I can help them, and I end up not able to focus on what I am experiencing. There must be no thoughts about feeling helpless to rescue others or about having someone else feel helpless to rescue me. No distractions. It has to be a situation in which I am completely isolated with my torturer.


Also, when I think about being sexually tortured, there is never any actual blood or screaming/crying, or any emotional attachment to what is happening aside from excitement. Pain gets translated into pleasurable intensity. In this way, I rid myself of fear. It becomes something new which I can easily release through orgasm.


I think this is the closest I've ever gotten to being "out of the closet" about my strange fantasies.


----------



## KiloBravo

jewelz said:


> Your post raises a question I have...
> 
> How rare (or easy) is it to find someone with whom you can feel comfortable gettin' freaky... or feel comfortable that what you suggest sexually will not be met with any odd looks or embarrassedly. Nothing is more of a mood killer than having a lover make you feel strange for anything related to sex.
> 
> Personally... out of three and a half decades of life I have experienced only one person who made me feel totally accepted and comfortable to fully express the desires I have.



Hmmm this is a good question, I think it depends on the other person usually. If I am really into the person that i'm with, then its all fair game. I figure that once they see that i'm a freak they will feel ok and join in the fun. 

There are somethings I won't do and some things the other person will have to play a bit of a game to coax out. Like for instance trying to make me sub, I'm a fighter so its really not in me to roll over and accept being dominated. However the attempt is welcome and I'm pretty sure that the whole process would create a lot of plesant tension.

Anyways the way I see it is that everyone.......like it or not has a little freak in them. If my signifigant other hasn't gotten in touch with their naughty side, I consider it my duty to help them bring it out. Don't let it be a mood killer, just look at it as the other person needs to be taught how to respond properly.


----------



## Calypso

ForsakenMe said:


> I just neeeeed that dangerous and sexy man to just take me. To just have his way with me while I try to escape but he won't allow it.
> 
> Rawr.


I had something like that with an ENTP. It was great, he knew how to do it without harming me.


----------



## Calypso

snail said:


> Orientation: I'm... something else entirely. I might be some uncommon variety of trans, looking for an androgynous or feminine male. Any leanings toward masculinity turn me off instantly, but I've never been attracted to girls. Ideally, I'd find a heterosexual highly sensitive INFP male who feels like a lesbian trapped in a male body, to complement my feelings of being a gay male in a female body, and the chemistry would be amazing.
> 
> Type: It varies. I'm up for anything as long as it feels right; doesn't involve people other than my partner; doesn't involve urine, feces, children, corpses or animals; doesn't make me feel emotionally unsafe; and is completely consensual (safe words would be necessary with BDSM.) I would have to have total trust in my partner to be willing to have any sex at all, and by the time I felt that way, I doubt I would have many reservations about how to go about it. I enjoy the idea of offering my body as some kind of extreme sacrifice to a future husband as long as he appreciates it, which means that any amount of physical pain is tolerable as long as there is no emotional pain.
> 
> Closet: Yes. I always just say "hetero" because it's easier, and everyone thinks in terms of physical orientation anyhow, so it makes no difference. On a physical technicality, it is true.
> 
> Fantasies: My fantasies tend to be at either of two extremes, and have different purposes. I've never actually experienced my favorite fantasy, which is having very slow, intense, passionately gentle sex with someone I love completely and am also loved by completely, in which we are staring into each other's eyes, breathing together, in a fully sensitized state, feeling perfectly connected, able to see every response to every touch without any attempts to hide, completely vulnerable and open together in all of our feelings and sensations.
> 
> But usually, I tend to use violent fantasies when I masturbate, which involve being exposed and helpless, and being harmed or physically punished while I am in that state. These fantasies are a symbol for my fear of rejection. Since what I want most is to be known completely and accepted completely, being known and rejected is what I am most afraid of. The spiritual and emotional reality of it would be too much to even imagine, so I use these hypothetical physical scenarios as a way of processing the ideas in a safer way, transmuting my fear into lust, which can then be released through orgasm.


Very interesting...


----------



## pretty.Odd

I think it's hot if a guy like is totally dominant when I deepthroat him. The head holding, and hair pulling turns me on.


----------



## jewelz

true that! Not all the time but every once in a while.



pretty.Odd said:


> I think it's hot if a guy like is totally dominant when I deepthroat him. The head holding, and hair pulling turns me on.


----------



## Somniorum

Krelian said:


> Mrs Windswept Sky,would you be terribly upset if I mind raped you?


:shocked: uh... yikes?


----------



## Demotu

Krelian said:


> Mrs Windswept Sky,would you be terribly upset if I mind raped you?


Shouldn't you at least offer dinner before asking that?


----------



## badzee28

Why do I get they feeling that if everyone met in person it would turn into a massive orgy?


----------



## Demotu

You can't have an INFP meeting without wild group sex. It's in the rules.


----------



## Somniorum

badzee28 said:


> Why do I get they feeling that if everyone met in person it would turn into a massive orgy?


count me *out*. :dry:


----------



## ForsakenMe

Great idea everyone, I'll be bringing the wine. :crazy:


----------



## Krelian

Somniorum said:


> :shocked: uh... yikes?


Dude, don't take it out of context. I was simply using colourful language. Some of the rest of my post was actually kind of sweet (or at least I think so).

I haven't actually gotten a response from her though, so maybe I scared her, I don't know.

Anyway, Windswept sky if your reading this, I did ask politely so you can say that yes you would mind, .. er, or maybe you wouldn't. Who am I to say, I'm just a guy with his foot in his mouth.


----------



## Somniorum

lonewolf said:


> I wish you wouldn't hate on yourself so much. Plenty of other people out there have the same fetish and probably don't feel the least bit of remorse about it. The fact that you think about the other person's well being before your pleasure shows that you have nothing to be ashamed of. Its not like you can control these things. We're all pretty weird in our own ways. Just look at my post. Anyway, cheer up friend :happy:


this is really kind of you say, it truly is, and brings a smile to my face...

but, a little self-loathing is good for the ego... especially if it's for a good *reason*, and in this case for me, i think it is :frustrating:

perhaps one of the things that comforts me the *greatest*, related to my fetish (which is mostly unthought-about-lately, since most of my fantasies lately are utterly sweet and kind... even if a little dominant) is... i dont even know for sure if i could really go through with it. i mean, the *whole* way through. i'm not talking about *actually*, ah... well, doing... assaulting someone :sad: but just the actually consentual fantasy itself. i'm very self-conscious, and cruelty is something that doesnt come that naturally to me. i imagine i would be very awkward trying to do something like this (at least at first), and there'd be a strong possibility that, part way through, i wouldnt be able to resist the urge to be kind and tender with my partner. 

eh, though i dont really judge other people for having this fantasy (in *most* cases, anyway - sometimes some people are just especially creepy, or get into the fantasy *way* too much for me to respect their differences - and i genuinely hate mysogyny), dont get me wrong - i tend to be harder on myself than i am on others. 

well, anyway, i dont know.


----------



## pretty.Odd

Did I hear group sex time?


----------



## Somniorum

ForsakenMe said:


> Great idea everyone, I'll be bringing the wine. :crazy:


ahahaha - you say this, but you thanked my post where i wanted none of it - "whew, thank god he wont be there!" :crazy:


----------



## Krelian

pretty.Odd said:


> Did I hear group sex time?


You heard right. I'm bringing the lust.


----------



## Somniorum

Krelian said:


> I did ask politely


hee :laughing: sorry, i shouldnt be laughing, but the situation is oddly kind of silly to me...


----------



## Krelian

Somniorum said:


> hee :laughing: sorry, i shouldnt be laughing, but the situation is oddly kind of silly to me...


But that's the point though. These sorts of fantasies are only fun if it's safe. 

From the right kind of perspective, it's pretty easy to make peace with both your natural character, and your shadow. 

By the way, you should totally come to the orgy. I can see myself having a whole lot of fun with you.


----------



## Somniorum

Krelian said:


> I can see myself having a whole lot of fun with you.


:mellow: i dont know how to interpret that. 

and i'm not a fun person. to illustrate:

in grade eight (or maybe it was seven - we had one in both grades) there was a little school dance (emphasis on "little," my elementary school was fairly tiny) in the (little) library. 

what did i do for most of it? i crawled under a table and wrote a story. 

yeah. : |


----------



## ForsakenMe

Somniorum said:


> ahahaha - you say this, but you thanked my post where i wanted none of it - "whew, thank god he wont be there!" :crazy:


Sexy, can I? ;D

LOL if you don't want to join, I won't hold it against you... At first, anyway. :3


No, but seriously, I don't I could ever do group orgies. Too many people and too much noise and just... Ick.  What ever floats ya boat, but this would just rock mines into a tsunami!


----------



## pretty.Odd

I wonder how many people here would actually be up for group sex. I personally think the more the better


----------

